# Will Muskie bite on chicken liver?



## Uglystik (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been bottom fishing at CC for catfish 2 times using chicken liver. Both times I have gone my line has been snapped after setting the hook. I can feel the fish on and then it goes slack only to find my hook is gone. The first time this happened I was fishing near the Wellman Ramp where it is fairly rocky I thought maybe I was getting caught in the rocks but last night I was fishing near the North Pool ramp in a shallow pebble sandy bottom area and the same thing happened. 


Any one know if this could be Muskie or saugeye?? I tried fishing with a leader but did not get any bites after switching.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

I'm not a muskie fisherman, but I think they might, even though they prefer live bait, or bait imitating live bait. I didn't feel like it could have been a snapping turtle did it?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's happened twice, you need to check your line.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

could be your knot as well, that is normally the weakest point


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

You could be setting the hook too hard. If it is breaking the instant after you feel the fish, and your line is fresh and your knot is good, that would be my guess.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well something identical happened to us at piedmont. My cuzin was fishing with chickenliver on the bottom, we he heard his drag singing and set the hook, after a minute of fighting he realized the fish was big. Well it was pretty dark, we got the fish to the surface and couldnt tell what it was. But we knew it wasnt a cat, it darted accross the water, it broke his line. I always assumed it was a gar, because I didnt think a muskie could bite it. But now this thread makes you think. But id have to agree with everyone else, check your knot....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i dont think it happens often but it can happen


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

I used to have the same thing happen to me and honestly guys i take fishing with me it happens to them the first few times then when i smartened up and then when they did as well low and behold we started catching bowfin.This is my guess but i guess noone will honestly ever know for sure but i would try stell leaders i usually use 12 inch leaders.Best luck to ya and please inform us of what it was


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Muskies will hit anything under the right conditions or presentation.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I have fished a lot for northerns and had bite offs, almost always the line at the end where it broke will be at least a little rough. If the line at the end was curved a little bit it was almost for sure the knot.

But, muskies will bite baits on the bottom. I had an uncle that used to fish cowan lake every weekend, nightcrawlers on the bottom. One day he was fishing and had to go the bathroom bad but waited because he thought something was going to happen. Finally he couldn't wait any longer and told his brother to watch his pole. When he came back his brother excitedly told him that he had caught a 40" musky on his pole! When he asked where the fish was the brother told him he had sold it for $20 to some guys fishing nearby. They wouldn't sell it back and then later in the week the guys who bought it had their picture in the paper. My uncle was ****ed


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

An angler fishing Hargus Lake in central Ohio caught a nice size muskie while fishing liver for catfish. This happened quite a few years ago. Hargus was stocked with muskies quite some time ago. I once had a big muskie chase a bluegill that was after my ultra light lure at Hargus. I snatched the lure out of the water in a hurry!


----------

